# Frage zu "werbt einen Freund".....



## Flachtyp (15. November 2013)

Hi !

Also mein Kumpel hat sich nen BNet-Acc gemacht und neu mit wow angefangen. Ich habe ihn mit "werbt einen Freund" angeworben und auch schon das bonus-mount erhalten. Nur bekommen wir die ganzen boni nicht wenn wir in einer Gruppe rumlaufen. Also weder mehr xp, noch können wir den anderen herporten. Mein Kumpel hat einen Monat Spielzeit gekauft. Das war heute um ca 11 Uhr. Nun ist es 14 Uhr. WORAN sehe ich in der Accountverwaltung ob die boni mit einem bestimmten Partner-Acc aktiv sind ?


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2013)

In einer Gruppe seid ihr?


----------



## Flachtyp (15. November 2013)

Ja natürlich sind wir in einer Gruppe^^. Ich habe das vor ca 1 Jahr schonmal mit wem gemacht. Es steht ja auch immer bei den XP wenn der bonus dabei ist. 
Auch kann ich den anderen nicht herporten Oo.... Es ist alles so, als ob das ganze noch nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## Flachtyp (18. November 2013)

Hab da nochmals ne Frage und möchte nicht extra nene neues Thema aufmachen....

WENN ich jemanden werbe und mehrere wow-accs auf dem BNet-Acc habe, bekommen dann die Chars ALLER meiner Accs den Bonus wenn sie mit dem geworbenen rumlaufen, oder nur der Acc de geworben hat ?


----------



## Derulu (18. November 2013)

Nur der Account, der geworben hat (du könntest dich im übrigen auch selbst werben^^ - es geht ja nicht um einen neuen "battle.net-Account" sondern um einen neuen "WoW-Account")


----------

